# [SOLVED] how to install the PIXMA mp287 to network



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

Can u guide me on how to install the Canon PiXMA MP287 on the network


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: how to install the PIXMA mp287 to network*

Basic setup and configuration should be covered in the User Manual.

If you don't the manual or installation CD, you can get a copy from the website: MP280 series User Manual (Windows 8/8 x64/7/7 x64/Vista/Vista64/XP/XP x64)


----------



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

*Re: how to install the PIXMA mp287 to network*

thanks for your guide it works


----------

